# Rates



## whiplashes (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't know if this is too personal to ask, but out of curiosity...what are your rates?

I haven't freelanced in a while do to a steady makeup gig in-salon. Now that I am getting back into freelancing, I am trying to get an idea what a fair rate is.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm only just starting out (and in Australia!) so I'm probably no help to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Could you do a search for other MUAs in your area just to see what the going rate is?


----------



## aeni (Oct 28, 2009)

You'll need to ask other artists in your area.  It's a catch-22 though directly asking - they may be lying or telling you the truth.  Quite honestly a rate depends on the job.  For example: if you're asked to work on a local commercial it would be a lower rate vs a nationwide commercial with a known brand which you could charge crazy over.  

No one likes an undercutter. You cut the rates of every working professional in the Toronto area.  If your logic to do that is  "Well I might not be good enough" means you should be testing (for free, don't tack on kit fees unless you're working in film/tv) to build up your skill and portfolio only.

MAC has pretty much set the bare minimum to $50.  If people have a problem with your rate, tell them to go get their makeup done at a counter instead.


----------

